# NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

## windex

Wasn't having any luck with wicd so I switched to NetworkManager.

Here is the wicd log

```

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: ---------------------------

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: wicd initializing...

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: ---------------------------

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1849, in <module>

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::     main(sys.argv)

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1810, in main

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::     bus = dbus.SystemBus()

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::     private=private)

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::     bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::   File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

2014/06/03 13:10:58 ::     bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

2014/06/03 13:10:58 :: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

Seems like a dbus problem?  Hopefully network-manager will go a little bit better.

Let's confirm wireless is working:

iw wlo1 scan completely successfully

Now onto network manager?

```

* Starting NetworkManager ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

Connecting...............    1s

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

* WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

```

That doesn't seem good, right?  Unfortunately it immediately starts lousing up my dhcp lease on my ethernet connection, which as you can imagine pretty quickly terminates any network connections.  Urgh.

What does the log have to say about this?

http://codepad.org/VSuDupz0

I suppose the first problem, NetworkManager is unable to find /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## eccerr0r

Your wicd problem looks like your system dbus isn't running, perhaps /etc/init.d/dbus start will help?

The networkmanager problem - networkmanager was intended to be an alternative to the standard wired/wireless config and the openrc method should be disabled - /etc/conf.d/net should only have a skeleton (the default should be fine) and there shouldn't be /etc/init.d/net.* (other than net.lo) .  The nm-applet gui can then be used to configure your network devices.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

*subscribed*

also been experiencing this NetworkManager "inactive" issue,

pinging IPs directly works but DNS doesn't (my specific configuration might have some intricate additional issues but in essence it's the same issue)

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

seems to be partly at fault

at least I know now where to look   :Confused: 

----------

## eccerr0r

I just checked one of my working machines (virtual machine, VM) and it also says "started but inactive"... I think it may mostly be for systemd or maybe even openrc to trigger other network dependencies but not until it sets up a network connection.  And it won't unless there's a profile for your network connection....

For my VM it started up just fine, sshd came up and I was able to remotely login without console intervention.

----------

## windex

FYI, I  think I may have met my match in network manager.  I'm switching over to wicd.

EDIT:  Sorry for the delayed reply but I was in jail.

----------

